# New kits posted at Moebius!



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Take a look! Moebius Models


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

dude,......that's old news!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

RMC said:


> dude,......that's old news!



No! This is GOOD news!!!! :woohoo: ...Jeff


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

RMC said:


> dude,......that's old news!


Can't be that old, I just made the updates to the site today.  

anyway, the back link is going to help the site, so just play like you didn't know.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What was added then? I saw this page like last week.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait for the Conan and Invisble man to hit the shelves!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

wolfman66 said:


> I cant wait for...Invisble man to hit the shelves!


How could you tell?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

wolfman66 said:


> I cant wait for the...Invisible man to hit the shelves!





frankenstyrene said:


> How could you tell?


In reference to Moebius' release schedule for this kit, someone on another forum posted the question, "Has anyone seen the Invisible Man?" I immediately thought, "Isn't that impossible by definition?"


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

robiwon said:


> What was added then? I saw this page like last week.


There is a new page for each new kit. That's the most of it. 

If you want to get down to the "nitty gritty", the Dr. Jeckyll page has changes, so has the voyager page. There have been changes to the main navigation and footer navigation. 

I actually re-wrote the code for the entire site. But I'm weird like that. :freak:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> There is a new page for each new kit. That's the most of it.
> 
> If you want to get down to the "nitty gritty", the Dr. Jeckyll page has changes, so has the voyager page. There have been changes to the main navigation and footer navigation.
> 
> I actually re-wrote the code for the entire site. But I'm weird like that. :freak:


And many thanks to Kit-Junkie for all his work! He has taken over the updates on our site, getting us through a new site that had no direction. This way, we should be able to update things much sooner, as I really have very limited knowledge of websites. 

As noted, we have put individual pages up for each new kit, instead of just the front page notice. We should have some new stuff to update in the next few weeks, as we have been busy on getting the rest of 2008 together. Should be fun!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Frank and KJ! The future is looking so bright..we gotta wear shades!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

"One-piece" robot for the Chariot? How the heck is that gonna work? A vinyl or resin casting?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moebius said:


> And many thanks to Kit-Junkie for all his work!


You're very welcome Frank! I'm glad I can help. 



fluke said:


> Thanks Frank and KJ! The future is looking so bright..we gotta wear shades!


There are far more important people than me working to bring these wonderful kits to all of you. Thank you for the thank you! 



John P said:


> "One-piece" robot for the Chariot? How the heck is that gonna work? A vinyl or resin casting?


Huh?


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

I think John means ''one piece track''.... And I would also like to know in which material the tracks will be molded.....

Gaétan


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gaetan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I think John means ''one piece track''.... And I would also like to know in which material the tracks will be molded.....
> 
> Gaétan


Definitely not a one piece robot. The track material hasn't been decided yet, we're still finishing up the prototype. Hopefully we'll have news soon!


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

*Silly question ahead*

Silly question ahead.  



What was the scale of the Polar Lights/Playing Mantis Jupiter 2?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

gaetan said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I think John means ''one piece track''.... And I would also like to know in which material the tracks will be molded.....
> 
> Gaétan


 :lol: My browser window wasn't wide enough, it cut off the word "track" :lol:

What I saw was "and one piece (next line) 1/24 scale B-9 robot" :lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

enterprise_fan said:


> Silly question ahead.
> 
> What was the scale of the Polar Lights/Playing Mantis Jupiter 2?


The question's not as silly as you might think. There was never any canonical size for the Jupiter 2, and as we all know, there were huge discrepancies between the various miniatures, the interior set, and the full-size partial exterior mockup. The Polar Lights kit has no scale printed on the box. Judging by the size of the interior fittings on the main deck, it looks to be approximately 1/48. As for the lower level, either it's in a completely different scale (something close to 1/72) or it's designed for dwarfs.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> The question's not as silly as you might think. There was never any canonical size for the Jupiter 2, and as we all know, there were huge discrepancies between the various miniatures, the interior set, and the full-size partial exterior mockup. The Polar Lights kit has no scale printed on the box. Judging by the size of the interior fittings on the main deck, it looks to be approximately 1/48. As for the lower level, either it's in a completely different scale (something close to 1/72) or it's designed for dwarfs.


I think someone once calculated that 1/67th would allow everything to fit. I prefer 1/48th since that's closer to what scale it was on the live-action sets.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Definitely not a one piece robot. The track material hasn't been decided yet, we're still finishing up the prototype. Hopefully we'll have news soon!


Moebius, even though I'm not much of a Lost in Space fan why not do the Chariots tracks as individual styrene links? ( I might even be tempted to buy one myself then )   

They'll look much, much better than one piece vinyl or rubber tracks and if you look at Tamiya's 1/35 B1 Bis 'Char' tank you'll see that they can be made easy to assemble. 

Tamiya's injection styrene Char track links just snap together and they're superb. I build tank models ( such as Dragons new Premium Edition 1/35 tanks ) and I wouldn't even touch a tank that comes with rubber or vinyl tracks now. There's no comparison to individual links!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

That would add to the cost of the kit.Alexander


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> That would add to the cost of the kit.Alexander


Exactly. If we did military, and I could subsidize the cost of the track tooling into a few different kits, it would work. But to do the tooling for tracks for one kit, it just wouldn't work money-wise.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The average _casual _sci fi modeler ain't a treadhead, and would probably faint at the sight of individual track links. I think it takes a real pro armor modeler to actual _enjoy _those things. I did it once, and vowed to never do it again! :lol: Keeping it simple might sell a few more units to nostalgia buffs who aren't serious modelers.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool, nice work updating the site KJ! :thumbsup: Now we know when to start looking for Conan and The Invisible Man kits.


----------



## txbuster (Mar 23, 2000)

I can hardly wait to get my hands on a couple of the Invisible Man kits! It looks great, and I hope that Moebius continues the figure model tradition.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Very cool, nice work updating the site KJ! :thumbsup:


Thank you! Tweren't nuthin'


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks for the heads-up, k-j. I added the update to the "What's New" page of the Black Swamp Modelers site: http://members.toast.net/blackswampmodelers/index.htm So I know that maintaining a web site *isn't* "nuthin'"!Mark McG.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Frank,

Will the chariot be a "fixed pose" model? With a diorama base? If so, perhaps the tracks could have the appropriate realistic "sag" molded right in to the top row so they look realistic.

And a question for the military modelers - are after market tracks available that could be used to super-detail the chariot? 

As for me, I'll probably accept whatever the kit comes with. I just threw out those questions to further the discussion. The kit sounds like it already meets most of my "_golly gee willickers - that's cool_" criteria!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Chariot's Sno-Cat treads look nothing like military tank treads, but that might not matter to some.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> The Chariot's Sno-Cat treads look nothing like military tank treads, but that might not matter to some.


you beat me to it JP - the tracks are VERY wide, extending out from a tire and drivewheel configuration. It really wouldn't look right with tank treads...


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

Most of the army tanks treads are made of heavy metal plates linked together. In the Chariot's case the track consist of four one piece rubber bands . It holds together by square metal tubes, rivets and small plates , leaving a lot of openings between parts. Then you have the small parts that goes each side of the wheels , centering them..... In short, very complicated parts to scratchbuild...... My main concern is the material in which it will be molded, because if we want to change or add to the track, I would prefer a material easy to work with (cutting, sanding and gluing wise).

I am so eager to see the Chariot and Pod released...... :thumbsup: Already have some ideas....... :woohoo: 

Gaétan


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I wonder if you took two sets of after market treads that most resembled the ones used on the Chariot and put them side by side on just one side to make them wider if that would work?

I understand what SUNGOD is asking though....I too cringe at the thought of vinyl or rubber treads ...BUT!...I also understand Frank's position...thats a lot of extra parts and it adds up quick.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

SNOW-CAT SCOOP!

The LIS Chariot is based off the Morton Thiokol 'Spryte' Snow Cat Drive system and lower frame.

From the hyper links above you can get a very good idea of tread style and pattern....not gonna be easy.

*"Some years after the show was canceled the Chariot was sold back the ski resort where the chassis had originally been purchased then the body was removed and abandoned (the working "snow-cat" returned to its real purpose). Many years later "Lost in Space" fan **Chris Tietz** found the body rusting away with most of the plexiglass broken out and decided to save it. He successfully negotiated to purchase the derelict and have it moved to his house in the San Fernando valley, north of Hollywood*"....Text Property of - CLOUDSTER/THE MODEL BUILDERS REFERENCE VAULT.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

After scratch-building over 80% of the Lunar kits I had of these 2 subjects (including the Chariot's treads), I think these will be a dream. The basic shapes of the proto-types looked spot-on, so I'll have no qualms about buying multiples of thes kits regardless of what the treads end up being made of.

I'm already in a cold sweat over having to wait till March (or longer), but after 47 years, what's a few more weeks?

Kudos to Frank!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I sent for an Invisible Man model once and all I got was an empty box in the mail???? You ain't fooling me again Mobius!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

The kit was in there, you just couldn't see it.  derrr...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm, um... just gonna build it with whatever tracks are in the kit and be happy as a clam that I finally have a chariot model. *shrug*


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Did someone say "Roy Clark kit?" I am SO there.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Are there any updates on Rommel's Rod? _That's_ the one I'm looking forward to!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Are there any updates on Rommel's Rod? _That's_ the one I'm looking forward to!


Nothing yet, that I've heard. That's going to be a great kit! I want one too.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> Are there any updates on Rommel's Rod? _That's_ the one I'm looking forward to!





kit-junkie said:


> Nothing yet, that I've heard. That's going to be a great kit! I want one too.


Rommel's Rod has always been my second-favorite Tom Daniel design (my favorite being the Tijuana Taxi). I have an original in my collection that I nabbed off of eBay a few years ago for under $75. It was supposed to be complete, but it's missing the center piece for the spare, the steering wheel and steering column, and, the most difficult piece for me to replicate/kitbash, the skull radiator cap.  Still, I'm looking forward to eventually displaying them side-by-side. :thumbsup:


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm, um... just gonna build it with whatever tracks are in the kit and be happy as a clam that I finally have a chariot model. *shrug*


Are you going to kitbash it into a Trek shuttle?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maaayyyybe. :lol:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the most difficult piece for me to replicate/kitbash, the skull radiator cap.


Zombo, seems to me I've seen 1/24 scale skulls, all covered with chromomium (Shemp Howard's pronunciation there) that are made by one or another of the automotive aftermarketeers.

Mark McG.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> Zombo, seems to me I've seen 1/24 scale skulls, all covered with chromomium (Shemp Howard's pronunciation there) that are made by one or another of the automotive aftermarketeers.
> 
> Mark McG.


I thought of that, but IIRC the radiator cap skull is quite a bit smaller than the skulls on the 1/24 figures that come with the kit, possibly closer to 1/35; you can see the size difference on the photo posted on the Moebius website. I haven't really looked at 1/35 figures to see what might be available, I thought I'd do that when I'm closer to actually working on the kit. I appreciate the suggestion! :thumbsup:

Depending on which parts get "updated" on Moebius' kit, I might just buy two and use some of Moebius' parts to complete the original anyway. I haven't looked at it for a while, but I seem to recall the chrome on the original is trashed so I might swap the radiator as well.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Exactly. If we did military, and I could subsidize the cost of the track tooling into a few different kits, it would work. But to do the tooling for tracks for one kit, it just wouldn't work money-wise.


Galactica Land Ram anybody?????????


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Galactica Snow Ram seems to have a slightly different wheel configeration than the Thiokol 'Spryte' Snow Cat wheel and drive system used on the LIS Chariot....though it is said to be exactly the same...hmmmm?

......forgive me but I'm not 100% sure what your point or comparison was?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> The Galactica Snow Ram seems to have a slightly different wheel configeration than the Thiokol 'Spryte' Snow Cat wheel and drive system used on the LIS Chariot....though it is said to be exactly the same...hmmmm?
> 
> ......forgive me but I'm not 100% sure what your point or comparison was?



I think he was saying that maybe the Galactica Ram could possibly use the tracks and wheels from the Chariot. In other words making more use of the moulds, other than just for the Chariot.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> The average _casual _sci fi modeler ain't a treadhead, and would probably faint at the sight of individual track links. I think it takes a real pro armor modeler to actual _enjoy _those things. I did it once, and vowed to never do it again! :lol: Keeping it simple might sell a few more units to nostalgia buffs who aren't serious modelers.



Not if they're as easy to assemble as Tamiya's B1 Bis Char track links. You can make a whole section of track in a couple of minutes, they're that simple. They also don't need glue as they just snap together.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Exactly. If we did military, and I could subsidize the cost of the track tooling into a few different kits, it would work. But to do the tooling for tracks for one kit, it just wouldn't work money-wise.



Moebius what about also doing the vehicle the Chariot was based on to get extra mileage from the moulds?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks Sungod....that does make sense.

I would rather see the Galactica Ram...but either way 'again' its a matter of license  

Yes I too have seen snap tracks that work out very and easy well but as one can see...the track pattern for LIS Chariot is not very common or easy to duplicate.

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Chariot/cat07.jpg


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello guys

Check The Galactica ram and the orange Snow Cat tracks pictures with the Chariot . The tracks are not of the same design at all..... The perpendicular metal sections are way taller on the first ones and they are not disposed in the same way . They don't go from side to side of the rubber bands. The space between the rubber bands is not the same either.....


Gaétan


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the radiator cap skull is quite a bit smaller than the skulls on the 1/24 figures that come with the kit, possibly closer to 1/35...


Well then, let me suggest Plan B: take a 1/35 figure's head and carve it into a skull. Shouldn't be too hard to do in that scale. I'm sure you'd be able to pull it off.

Mark McG.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> ...the radiator cap skull is quite a bit smaller than the skulls on the 1/24 figures that come with the kit, possibly closer to 1/35...





Mark McGovern said:


> Well then, let me suggest Plan B: take a 1/35 figure's head and carve it into a skull. Shouldn't be too hard to do in that scale. I'm sure you'd be able to pull it off.
> 
> Mark McG.


I've considered doing that as well. Great minds think alike! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to more from Moebius.
Who doesn't think that the LIS prototypes shown in "Model and Figure Collector" #5 would still make great kits?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SUNGOD said:


> Moebius what about also doing the vehicle the Chariot was based on to get extra mileage from the moulds?


 Ya know, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say "Wow, I wish I had a model of the boring sno cat the LiS chariot was based on!"


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Ya know, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say "Wow, I wish I had a model of the boring sno cat the LiS chariot was based on!"




I see your point but sometimes unusual kits like that can sell. I'm not saying it would work but it's just a thought.


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> In reference to Moebius' release schedule for this kit, someone on another forum posted the question, "Has anyone seen the Invisible Man?" I immediately thought, "Isn't that impossible by definition?"


Could be, my room mate bought a can of de-hydrated water at a tourist trap.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> I've considered doing that as well. Great minds think alike! :thumbsup:


Hah - ?

Mark McG.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Rather than have to search the aftermarket military sets for a tread that is close (not likely) I'm sure someone in the good 'ol sci-fi aftermarket business will jump in with individual track links if they see a market.

BTW, what's the story behind the Rommel's Rod kit; what happened to the Monogram molds ?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mr. Wabac said:


> BTW, what's the story behind the Rommel's Rod kit; what happened to the Monogram molds ?


I've read several things on the 'Net over the years; the two most prevalent rumors are:

a) The molds no longer exist and it would cost too much to create new molds or reverse-engineer the kit because Revellogram sees this kit as having limited sales potential.

b) Revellogram feels it would be "politically incorrect" to re-issue this kit in today's global climate.

I've also seen these rumors in relation to the Tijuana Taxi kit. I have no idea how accurate they are, and I've never read any "official" statements on the matter from Revellogram or Tom Daniel.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

People have gotten far too sensitive. The world is doomed. 

This sounds like when a bunch of nervous guilt-ridden white folks got Speedy Gonzales cartoons pulled from the air just in case it _might _be offensive to Mexican people. After which a bunch of Mexican people said "but we LIKED Speedy Gonzales! It was funny and harmless fun! And he always beat that ****** pussycat!"


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

John P said:


> People have gotten far too sensitive. The world is doomed.
> 
> This sounds like when a bunch of nervous guilt-ridden white folks got Speedy Gonzales cartoons pulled from the air just in case it _might _be offensive to Mexican people. After which a bunch of Mexican people said "but we LIKED Speedy Gonzales! It was funny and harmless fun! And he always beat that ****** pussycat!"


I think some Mexicans still hasn't gotten over that run in with Sam Houston at the San Jacinto river. Remember the Frito Bandito that was also a pencil eraser? That was way back in 1968, those people really need a hobby.

http://www.bigredtoybox.com/cgi-bin/toynfo.pl?fritoindex


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Nosferatu said:


> I think some Mexicans still hasn't gotten over that run in with Sam Houston at the San Jacinto river. Remember the Frito Bandito that was also a pencil eraser? That was way back in 1968, those people really need a hobby.
> 
> http://www.bigredtoybox.com/cgi-bin/toynfo.pl?fritoindex


I bet Bill Dana feels the same way.


----------

